
Ask HN: How to start working with Common Crawl? - mnopstuvv
I have just seen Common Crawl and is interested in it ! What are the instructions on getting started with it and how to set it up if needed to ?
======
mnopstuvv
Is there any tutorial on there you would recommend for me as everything is
very advanced and hard for me to understand please ?

------
detaro
The common crawl website has tons of links to tutorials and examples...

~~~
mnopstuvv
Where on the site because I searched the site and found none ?

~~~
mnopstuvv
Well at least nothing that will have me learn how to use it or to get to
accessing common crawl data .

~~~
detaro
[https://commoncrawl.org/the-data/](https://commoncrawl.org/the-data/)

That's one of the main menu points of the site, linked from the top of every
page.

~~~
mnopstuvv
What does this tutorial teach you how to do with common crawl ? [http://ecs-
network.serv.pacific.edu/past-courses/2012-spring...](http://ecs-
network.serv.pacific.edu/past-courses/2012-spring-
ecpe-293a/projects/commoncrawl-tutorial)

~~~
mnopstuvv
Because i'm not sure if it tells me how to use MapReduce only or common crawl
?

